# alignment results. can someone evaluate alignment results?



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I just did an alignment after I changed shocks, tie rods, ball joints.
the car was skewing to the left after I finished everything.
after the alignment it still does the same thing. I noticed that Caster parameter was never
changed. 
here are the results. 
job was done at Pepboys. I never liked those assholes. and on top of that 
it seems like they did bad job.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

anyway I figured only toe can be adjusted.
so they did everything they could.
sorry for useless thread.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

caster cannot be changed on our altimas. the camber can be adjusted using camber bolts and/or camber adjustment plates. check your rack and pinion mount bushings for excessive wear and rack movement. also, where do you live? are the roads crowned where you live?
road crown is slope of the road to the outside of the road for drainage - in case you didnt know...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

arizona. tucson.
and the roads are crowned. I just changed rack and pinion bushings before alignment. marked the rack and pinion relative to bushings. things don't seem to move.

my car goes to the left a little( on straight roads), which is consistent with low caster ( on my front left). my left tires have higher air pressure and car drives straight. my quick solution.

I was just wandering if alignment is just setting the wheels withing the range or 
it is more than that. and if my tires will wear out quickly with these results.

so camber bolts are the bolts that hold the shock in the bottom( two of them?).

is it a good idea to do alighment yourself with one of those alignment kits from online?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhh, another az person - nice to meet you. i was back in az these last couple of weeks on vacation - in phx. 
the road crown in az is terrible. if the alignment guys dont comp for it, then you can feel it every time you go driving. make the trip into phoenix and hit these guys up:

Jack's Auto Alignment & Brakes
2902 E Thomas Rd
Phoenix, AZ 85016 - 8012
(602) 956-7610

without a doubt, they are the best when it comes to making your vehicles suspension perform the way you want. theyre the only guys i take my vehicles to. been going there for years. tell them what you want and they will do it right. 40 bucks for a 2 wheel alignment and theyll tell you if anything else is wrong with your car.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

hi, 
nice to meet you too.
thanks for the address. I am in phoenix once in a while. so 
I might as well take the car to that place.
hard to find quality mechanics.
thanks.


----------

